# attaching leather pouch and tubes with?



## John Peters (Nov 14, 2015)

I was wondering what would be the best to use to tie leather pouch and tubes to slingshot with?Have anyone tried dental floss to tie with?


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Dental floss works, but it can cut into the rubber, I'd advise maybe another piece of tube, or a piece of tbg,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Or some twine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

#32 Rubber Bands work excellent..just cut the band in half..

OM

Oh yes forgot #64 Rubber bands for the forks....


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I use pretty much any rubber band in arms reach. I did buy a super cheap pack of small rubber bands from Staples that I primarily use, but they aren't anything special. I have never had a band set come undone using just ordinary rubber bands as ties.

I don't use string or twine because of it's rough surface. If it's not tight enough it can fray the band, if it is too tight they can cut the band.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Small rubber bands or rubber cord is best no damage to shooting rubber


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll usually cut 10-20 small pieces of the band material, Maybe 1/4" wide, that way the colors match the bands.


----------

